# Another DNP related death in the news...



## TheExperiment (Apr 21, 2015)

*seems like all these DNP deaths that has happened lately has happened in the UK*****



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england...shire-32384152

Eloise Aimee Parry, 21, from Shrewsbury, died in hospital on 12 April after becoming unwell.

Police said the tablets were being tested, but are believed to contain dinitrophenol, known as DNP, which is a highly toxic industrial chemical.

Her mother Fiona Parry said there was "no great panic" until a toxicology report revealed "how dire her situation was" because there was "no antidote".

She said her daughter, who was a student at Glyndwr University, had walked into A&E.
'Uphill battle'

"The drug was in her system, there was no antidote, two tablets was a lethal dose - and she had taken eight," she said.

"As the drug kicked in and started to make her metabolism soar, they attempted to cool her down, but they were fighting an uphill battle.

"She had taken so much DNP that the consequences were inevitable."

Ms Parry said her daughter would be "missed by everyone who knew her".

A coroner's report will establish the exact cause of Ms Parry's death and police have warned others about buying diet pills online.

"We are undoubtedly concerned over the origin and sale of these pills and are working with partner agencies to establish where they were bought from and how they were advertised," Ch Insp Jennifer Mattinson said.

"We urge the public to be incredibly careful when purchasing medicine or supplements over the internet.

"Substances from unregistered websites could put your health at risk as they could be extremely harmful, out-of-date or fake," she said.

The Food Standards Agency has previously advised people not to take any tablets or powders containing DNP, which it said was not fit for human consumption.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 21, 2015)

The stupidity seems to be particularly strong within the UK - her being a university student doesn't say much for the education system over there.



TheExperiment said:


> *"The drug was in her system, there was no antidote, two tablets was a lethal dose - and she had taken eight," she said.*



Another key quote from another article :

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/female-student-burned-up-from-the-inside-and-dies-after-taking-eight-dnp-diet-pills-10191308.html

*“She never intended to take her own life,” Mrs Parry said. “She just never really understood how dangerous the tablets that she took were. Most of us don’t believe that a slimming tablet could possibly kill us." *

A basic ****ing Google search would've made it obvious to "most of us" that Dnp was dangerous & slapping down 8 pills was a bad idea. 

Natural selection at work - I have zero sympathy for idiots like her.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 21, 2015)

She doesn't look like she even needed to lose weight.  Probably already had some sort of disorder.  Nothing like cooking yourself from the inside out.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 21, 2015)

And yet again the media comes through with horrible stories on the ones who don't make it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The stupidity seems to be particularly strong within the UK - her being a university student doesn't say much for the education system over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God forbid the two members at the other forum see this they'll have a field day


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 21, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> God forbid the two members at the other forum see this they'll have a field day



Lol I noticed you tried to prevent laurel & hardy from spreading more bullshit on another dnp related thread over there - I admire your persistence doc


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 22, 2015)

"missed by everyone who knew her." 

Come on now. Someone didn't like the bitch.


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 22, 2015)

Poor girl had one of those complex issues.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Lol I noticed you tried to prevent laurel & hardy from spreading more bullshit on another dnp related thread over there - I admire your persistence doc



I'm either like the pitbull that bites and will never let go or a case of the herpes where I'm always there but lurking in the shadows at times. Either way I'm too stubborn not to argue with them over it till my last breath hahaha


----------

